# Scotts 2046 not starting



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

Started fine this morning. Shut off to fuel up. Won't start. No clicking. No noise at all. Battery good. Connections tight. I'm thinking solenoid ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure the blades are turned off. A safety switch can cause this.


----------



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

Blades not engaged. But thanks anyway.
Are there any fuses on this thing anywhere ?


----------



## rther (Jun 1, 2012)

This is taken from the owner manual:

http://tinyurl.com/7xn29ot

If the fuse is good, I'd start at the battery and work my way towards the starter, checking for voltage. Go from the battery to the key switch to the safety switches to the starter solenoid to the starter. See where there is a break. 

Also a simple thing to check is that the switch harness is fully inserted into the key switch. I've banged my head against a wall in the past only to discover the harness was slightly pulled out so the starter wouldn't crank.


----------



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks, i'll check that.


----------



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

Pulled the fuse. It was good. Put a little Dielectric grease on it and put it back in. Fired right up : )


----------



## rther (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------

